# Neues Notebook fällig



## seeba (28 Juni 2007)

Das Notebook hat den Geist aufgegeben :???: , welche Notebooks habt ihr momentan erfolgreich im Einsatz?

Wenn der Arbeitsspeicher auf 4096 MB erweiterbar wäre, wär' das sehr schön. Desweiteren würde ich mich über lange Akkulaufzeiten freuen (wegen FH und so). Dockingstation und serielle Schnittstelle sind auch Pflicht.


----------



## vollmi (28 Juni 2007)

seeba schrieb:


> Das Notebook hat den Geist aufgegeben :???: , welche Notebooks habt ihr momentan erfolgreich im Einsatz?
> 
> Wenn der Arbeitsspeicher auf 4096 MB erweiterbar wäre, wär' das sehr schön. Desweiteren würde ich mich über lange Akkulaufzeiten freuen (wegen FH und so). Dockingstation und serielle Schnittstelle sind auch Pflicht.



Ich hab zur zeit ein Jet M57U
Ich hab das eigendlich gewählt wegen der vorhandenen RS232 Schnittstelle und des hochauflösenden Displays (1920 x 1200).
Ram hab ich jetzt auf 2Gb, 4Gb sind aber möglich, nur wozu?
Da ich aber als Grafikkarte eine anständige GForce 7900 512MB wollte isses mit der Akkulaufzeit nicht so weit her (2.5 Stunden) ich denke wenn man da ne sparsamere Karte ordert kann man das ziemlich steigern.

mfG René


----------



## seeba (28 Juni 2007)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ram hab ich jetzt auf 2Gb, 4Gb sind aber möglich, nur wozu?


Ich sagte doch auch nur, dass es schön wäre, wenn der Arbeitsspeicher auf bis zu 4GB erweiterbar wäre. Wer weiß was WinCC flexible 2007 für Anforderungen mitbringt.


----------



## zotos (28 Juni 2007)

Toshiba Tecra S4.http://de.computers.toshiba-europe....seriesHomepage.do?service=DE&SERIES_ID=120762


----------



## vollmi (28 Juni 2007)

seeba schrieb:


> Ich sagte doch auch nur, dass es schön wäre, wenn der Arbeitsspeicher auf bis zu 4GB erweiterbar wäre. Wer weiß was WinCC flexible 2007 für Anforderungen mitbringt.




Ich hab gehört entweder 16GB Ram oder Siemens PG ist nötig


----------



## seeba (28 Juni 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Toshiba Tecra S4.


Bist du so verdammt zufrieden damit? Wenn du jetzt ja sagst, dann ist es nämlich gekauft... Ich brauch halt einfach ein Notebook was auch was taugt...


----------



## seeba (28 Juni 2007)

Hat jemand zufällig ein T60, T61 oder T60p von IBM Lenovo?


----------



## zotos (28 Juni 2007)

seeba schrieb:


> Bist du so verdammt zufrieden damit? Wenn du jetzt ja sagst, dann ist es nämlich gekauft... Ich brauch halt einfach ein Notebook was auch was taugt...



In der Klasse kenne ich nur dieses hatte zuerst ein S2 und nach 3 Jahren habe ich dann das S4 bekommen. Privat habe ich ein viel älteres und Leistungsschwaches Model. Das verzerrt die Wahrnehmung.

Aber das Tecra S4 taugt schon was und ist auch recht robust und hat eine RS232.


----------



## seeba (28 Juni 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> In der Klasse kenne ich nur dieses hatte zuerst ein S2 und nach 3 Jahren habe ich dann das S4 bekommen. Privat habe ich ein viel älteres und Leistungsschwaches Model. Das verzerrt die Wahrnehmung.
> 
> Aber das Tecra S4 taugt schon was und ist auch recht robust und hat eine RS232.


Welches hast du denn? Das 10E?


----------



## zotos (28 Juni 2007)

seeba schrieb:


> Welches hast du denn? Das 10E?



Ich habe das kleinste mit der 80GB Festplatte... mein Arbeitgeber hat das und ich nutze es in dem seinem Auftrag. Privat hätte ich das Geld nicht für so ein Teil.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (28 Juni 2007)

Ich hab seit Anfang des Jahres  ein HP - Compaq nc 8430 mit einem Centrino Duo im Einsatz.  Das Ding hat eine serielle Schnittstelle und ist mit zur Zeit 1GB Speicher recht flott. Erweiterbar ist der Speicher auf jedenfall... ich glaube bis 32GB.. kann das sein ?????


----------



## afk (28 Juni 2007)

seeba schrieb:


> Hat jemand zufällig ein T60, T61 oder T60p von IBM Lenovo?


Wir haben hier 14 * T60, die meisten mit 1GB Ram, unter anderen hat meins (T2600, 2.16GHz) aber 2GB. Wir sind damit sehr zufrieden, keinerlei Qualitätsprobleme, beim letzten Satz Notebooks von einem anderen Markenhersteller hatten wir über 50% Ausfälle im ersten Jahr !

Akkulaufzeit kann ich aber nicht beurteilen, hab fast immer eine Steckdose in der Nähe. Serielle Schnittstelle gibt's AFAIK nur an einer Dockingstation.

4GB Ram sind bei 'nem 32Bit-OS allerdings überflüssig, Windows (32Bit) nutzt in der normalen Ausführung soweit ich weiß maximal 3GB. 


Gruß Axel


----------



## Ralle (28 Juni 2007)

HP Compaq nw8440.
Der hat noch eine serielle, allerdings core duo, ob das der neue mit core 2 duo auch noch hat ...
Akkulaufzeit ist auch nicht so, wegen der schnellen Grafik, ansonsten aber prima Gerät.

http://www.hh.schule.de/metalltechnik-didaktik/users/luetjens/abakus/china/china.htm


----------



## seeba (28 Juni 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Privat hätte ich das Geld nicht für so ein Teil.


Ich auch nicht... 
Deswegen hab ich auch noch so ein etwas älteres Maxdata was nicht richtig funktioniert und deswegen auch nicht benutzt wird.


----------



## IBFS (29 Juni 2007)

*DELL Serie D8xx*

Hy,

ich habe einen *DELL D820*  mit  *1920 * 1200* Bildpunkten 

(d.h. DREI AWL-Quellen NEBENEINANDER! .  Das ist beim 
Abgleich von gleichartigen Stationen im Sondermaschinenbau einfach klasse)

Serielle Schnittstelle ist vorhanden und auch noch ein PCMCIA-Steckplatz
für CP5512, lange Akkulaufzeit max. 4 GB Hauptspeicher (ich habe 2GB)
und 100 GB  Festplatte und verwindungssteifes Gehäuse.

Da lässt sich schon ordentlich arbeiten.

Grüße

Frank


----------



## swen (29 Juni 2007)

*Dell*

wir verwenden in der firma nur dell, sind 100%ig zufrieden, in den letzten 2 jahren keinen ausfall. die akkuzeiten sind sehr gut. preis leistung i.o.
also ein rund um packet, wenn mann etwas mehr als 1000€ ausgeben möchte.
wir setzen nur precision ein, meiner hat 2,16 GHz, 4 MB L2-Cache, 667 MHz FSB, die neuen haben leider keine rs232 mehr, aber mir nem guten konverter usb->rs232 laufen auch alle anwendungen, S7, SEW, Profibus usw.

kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## winny-sps (29 Juni 2007)

*Notebook schreibt man DELL*

Mich hat ein Dell Inspiron durchs Studium gebracht.

Super Akku Laufzeiten ! Super Display !

Aber leider etwas schwer.


----------



## seeba (29 Juni 2007)

http://ok2.de/ThinkPad/T-Series-15/ThinkPad-T60-UT07KGE::518.html
Was haltet ihr von dem?


----------



## afk (29 Juni 2007)

seeba schrieb:


> http://ok2.de/ThinkPad/T-Series-15/ThinkPad-T60-UT07KGE::518.html
> Was haltet ihr von dem?


Festplatte mit 7200U/min ist besser, und am bessten gleich mit 2GB Hauptspeicher kaufen. Abgesehen vom Prozessor (hab noch keinen Core *2* Duo) sieht das dann meinem T60 ziemlich ähnlich.  


Gruß Axel


----------



## IBFS (29 Juni 2007)

*3 Kriterien für mein Notebook*



seeba schrieb:


> http://ok2.de/ThinkPad/T-Series-15/ThinkPad-T60-UT07KGE::518.html
> Was haltet ihr von dem?


 


"SXGA (1400x1050)FlexView" ist mir zu aus bekannten Gründen wenig!

3 Kriterien für mein Notebook:

1. Auflösung
2. Auflösung
3. Auflösung
------
4. alles andere


----------



## seeba (29 Juni 2007)

afk schrieb:


> Festplatte mit 7200U/min ist besser, und am bessten gleich mit 2GB Hauptspeicher kaufen. Abgesehen vom Prozessor (hab noch keinen Core *2* Duo) sieht das dann meinem T60 ziemlich ähnlich.
> 
> 
> Gruß Axel


Kann man die auch irgendwo nach seinen eigenen Wünschen zusammenstellen?


----------



## afk (29 Juni 2007)

seeba schrieb:


> Kann man die auch irgendwo nach seinen eigenen Wünschen zusammenstellen?


Mehr Speicher sollte bei jedem Händler gehen, für das Andere gibt's das T60 in zig verschiedenen Ausführungen. Wie viele davon ein Händler im Angebot hat, das variiert wohl von Kistenschieber zu Kistenschieber. Das komplette Sortiment kannst Du Dir AFAIK bei Lenovo auf der HP anschauen.


Gruß Axel


----------



## seeba (29 Juni 2007)

afk schrieb:


> Mehr Speicher sollte bei jedem Händler gehen, für das Andere gibt's das T60 in zig verschiedenen Ausführungen. Wie viele davon ein Händler im Angebot hat, das variiert wohl von Kistenschieber zu Kistenschieber. Das komplette Sortiment kannst Du Dir AFAIK bei Lenovo auf der HP anschauen.
> 
> 
> Gruß Axel


Das sind so viele Varianten und nirgends wird die Festplatte aufgeführt. :-(


----------



## Hermann (1 Juli 2007)

*Laptop*

also privat nutz ich seit 1,5 jahren ein acer travel mate, hat 1,6 ghz, 512 mb ram, aber keine serielle schnitstelle, als ich das gekauft hab war ich noch schüler und hab gedacht brauch man net , was allerdings gut is is das 15,4 zoll display, die breite is aufjedenfall zu empfelen, brauch zwar sicher mehr akku aber mansieht mehr und man hat einfahc mehr platz, grad im office oder simatic gebrauch....

akkulaufzeit is fürn arsch, waren am anfang ma 2 stunden mittlerweile noch 1 je nach dem was ich mache... aber hänge eigentlich eh nur anner steckdose..

(wobei ich die serielle nur bei logo vermissen würde, weils da ja meines wissens keine usb variante vom pg-kabel gibt)


aber sonst läuft das laptop sehr stabil, bis auf die leertaste die immer mal abspringt (deswegen schick ich esaber net ein, weil ichs brauch...)


----------



## seeba (14 Juli 2007)

Lange hab ich überlegt, ob es nun ein IBM bzw. Lenovo, Thosiba oder doch ein hp Notebook werden soll.
Für den Thosiba Tecra S4 sprach eigentlich nach dem Vergleich mit einem Thinkpad T60 in einer ähnlichen Preisklasse nichts mehr. IBM bzw. Lenovo bieten mehr Performance für weniger Geld. Zwischen dem Thinkpad T60 und dem hp nw8440 musste ich dann aber doch schon länger überlegen.  SXGA+ gegen WUXGA. Schlussendlich hat das Thinkpad das Rennen gemacht. Ich wollt' schon immer mal eines der berühmten Thinkpads - und vorallem wollte ich das brilliante FlexView Display haben.
Das T60 wurde leider nur mit Vista Business geliefert, aber gut, ich hatte ja sowieso eine Hitachi 2,5" Festplatte mit 7200 U/min mitbestellt. Also neue Festplatte rein, Speicher erweitern - nun kann der Installations"spaß" beginnen.
Bis jetzt läuft alles super! Sogar das uralte CP5511 tut immer noch seinen Dienst. Die Dockingsstation ist aller erste Sahne, aber eigentlich tippe ich doch viel lieber auf der Wohlfühl-Notebooktastatur. Der TrackPoint von Lenovo ist auch einsame Klasse, hab' das Touchpad gleich deaktiviert - braucht doch kein Mensch.
Einige werden sich vielleicht fragen warum ich das "alte" T60 bestellt habe und nicht das neuere T61. Leider gibt es das T61 nur mit Spielzeugdisplays und die Akkulaufzeiten und die Verarbeitung der T61er scheinen auch ganz schön zu wünschen übrig zu lassen. Ich hab jetzt zwar nur einen Core 2 Duo T7400 und nicht den "Nachfolger" T7500, aber so viel sollte das nicht ausmachen. Ich find es rasend schnell und bin glücklich damit.

Danke für eure Bemühungen!


----------



## maxi (16 Juli 2007)

Hallo alle,

ich wollte euch flink darüber informieren das ich extrem schlechte Erfahrungen momentan mit dem HP Support mache.
Ich kann jeden nur absolut abraten sich ein HP Notebook als PG zu kaufen.

Erähle kurz:
Seit fast 3 Monaten ist mein Notebook defekt und der Support weigert sich es Nachzubessern. Immer wieder soll der Kunde etwas nachsehen, System Recovery etc. Obwohl der Fehler schon klar erkannt ist. Der Ram ist hin, die Grafikkarte hat Temperaturprobleme und der Controler wird manchmal vom Bios beim Start nicht richtig angesprochen.
6 Mal habe ich sie zur Nachbesserung aufgefordert und sie über eventuellen Ausfall und Schaden informiert.
Werde am Donnerstag nun Zivilrechtliche Schritte einleiten.


Hoffe es ist euch evtl. hilfreich.

Grüsse


----------



## Ralle (16 Juli 2007)

Hast du keinen 3-Jahre VorOrtService? Da kommt einer ins Haus und repariert das Teil! Überall auf der Welt.
Was ist mit deinem Händler?
Kaufst du die Teile im Supermarkt?


----------



## maxi (16 Juli 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Hast du keinen 3-Jahre VorOrtService? Da kommt einer ins Haus und repariert das Teil! Überall auf der Welt.
> Was ist mit deinem Händler?
> Kaufst du die Teile im Supermarkt?


 
Die vom HP Support sidn Irre. Die versuchen ständig der Privatperson die Reperaturvorschläge aufzudrücken.
Ich hatte es leider beim TechnoMarkt gekauft da es da fast 200 Euro günstiger war.
Nun weiss ich auch warum!


----------



## vollmi (16 Juli 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Die vom HP Support sidn Irre. Die versuchen ständig der Privatperson die Reperaturvorschläge aufzudrücken.
> Ich hatte es leider beim TechnoMarkt gekauft da es da fast 200 Euro günstiger war.
> Nun weiss ich auch warum!



Hauptsache der Lerneffekt ist vorhanden. 

mfG René


----------



## zotos (16 Juli 2007)

Im B2C Bereich ist der Händler der Ansprechpartner. Mach dem TechnoMarkt die Hölle heiß am HP-Support beißt Du Dir juristisch eh nur die Zähne aus.


----------



## Ralle (16 Juli 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Die vom HP Support sidn Irre. Die versuchen ständig der Privatperson die Reperaturvorschläge aufzudrücken.
> Ich hatte es leider beim TechnoMarkt gekauft da es da fast 200 Euro günstiger war.
> Nun weiss ich auch warum!



Sag denen, du fühlst dich diskriminiert maxi, dann werden sie hellhörig, welche Firma will sich das schon öffentlich vorwerfen lassen !

Aber Spaß beiseite, was ist mit dem Technomarkt, die lassen dich auch hängen?


----------



## seeba (16 Juli 2007)

Hat eigentlich mittlerweile mal jemand STEP7 auf Vista installiert?


----------



## Ralle (16 Juli 2007)

Nicht freigegeben, vergiß es besser!


----------



## seeba (16 Juli 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Nicht freigegeben, vergiß es besser!


Hatte ich auch nicht vor, aber das ist nun mal beim Notebook dabei...  Hab aber schon XP drauf!


----------



## Ralle (16 Juli 2007)

seeba schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch nicht vor, aber das ist nun mal beim Notebook dabei...  Hab aber schon XP drauf!



Na prima, dann erwarten wir deinen Bericht, zur Erstinstallation von Step7 unter Vista !


----------



## seeba (16 Juli 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Na prima, dann erwarten wir deinen Bericht, zur Erstinstallation von Step7 unter Vista !


Wenn ich Lust hab, mach ich das mal. Vista ist eh auf 'ner anderen Platte als mein XP... lässt sich also fix wechseln!


----------



## maxi (17 Juli 2007)

Hallo alle,

der Tipp mit den Diskriminiert hat geklapt.
Habe gestern dem Supprt gesagt das ich mich als Privatperson absolut Diskriminiert von ihnen fühle  Mit anderen Kunden wird nicht so umgegangen. Ich werd Diskriminirt. Waren gleich voll Hellhörig und schwups klappte alles.

*Muss gerade lachen*

War nun aber auch die letzte Lösung.
Zum Glück auch, ich währe übermorgen wirklich zum Anwalt gegangen.


----------



## maxi (6 August 2007)

Neuste Schlagzeile:

Maxi hat sein Notebook repariert zurück bekommen:

Fehlerbeschriebung/Reperaturmassnahme: Hardware / Hauptplatine komplett getauscht.


_Man ich wusste seit fast halben Jahr das der Controler und die GK spinnt, da zicken die so lange rum. _

Momentan läuft es sehr gut und stabiel.
Habe es gleich mal mit Titan Quest, höchste Auflösung und 6 Player Server gehostet ausprobiert 
Auf wundersame weise macht nun auch Vista keinerlei Zicken.
Ob die mir da noch einen Patch, Treiber oder Update etc. eingespielt haben weiss ich nicht.


----------

